# Windows Lautstärke regeln wie?



## outbreaker (18. Sep 2005)

Ich programmiere gerade an einem Projekt welches einen MP3 player enthält
Ich benutze Swing und zum abspielen benutze ich JMF player

nun wollte ich wissen wie ich am besten die lautstärke regeln kann.
also mit nem JSlider würde ich das machen aber wie greife ich auf die lautstärke zu?


----------



## stev.glasow (18. Sep 2005)

Arbeitest du mit javax.sound.sampled? Da gibts nämlich nen Controler für die Lautstärke.


----------



## outbreaker (18. Sep 2005)

könnte ich machen 
wie geht das dann?


----------



## Roar (18. Sep 2005)

Player#getGainControl() liefert dir ne GainControl, mit setLevel() kansnt du die lautstärke setzen.


----------



## stev.glasow (18. Sep 2005)

outbreaker hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich benutze Swing und zum abspielen benutze ich JMF player.


Achso hab ich überlesen,  mit dem JMF Player kenn ich mich nicht aus ...


----------



## outbreaker (18. Sep 2005)

mit getLevel() bekomme ich immer 1.0
egal wo ich die lautstärke von windows hindrehe!
warum?
ist das nur die interne lautstärke regelung oder die von windows?
und in welchen schritten muss ich das erhöhen???


----------



## Roar (18. Sep 2005)

weil das nicht die windows lautstärke ist, sondern die jmf lautstärke. lass die finger von der windows lautstärke. programme die meinen sie müsste an der systemlautstärke rumspielen kann ich nich ab -.-



> und in welchen schritten muss ich das erhöhen???


lies doch die doku :S 


> Set the gain using a floating point scale with values between 0.0 and 1.0. 0.0 is silence; 1.0 is the loudest useful level that this GainControl supports.


----------



## outbreaker (18. Sep 2005)

es geht doch darum das der benutzer selber über einenen Slider die Laustärke regln kann
so wie bei jedem anderen player auch!!


----------



## Roar (18. Sep 2005)

outbreaker hat gesagt.:
			
		

> es geht doch darum das der benutzer selber über einenen Slider die Laustärke regln kann
> so wie bei jedem anderen player auch!!


ja und wo ist jetz das problem?


----------



## outbreaker (18. Sep 2005)

das problem ist das ich nicht die interne laustärke ändern will!!
was bringt mir das den wenn der benutzer immer wenn er mein Programm nutzt erstmal lauterdrehen muss
weil mein Programm an sich leiser ist als alles andere

das ist der grund warum ich die Systemlaustärke regeln will


----------



## Roar (18. Sep 2005)

hä?
dein programm ist genausolaut wie alles andere. 1.0, was dir getLevel() zurückliefert, ist das maximum.
wenn du die systemlautstärke lauter machst, ist alles andere natürlich auch lauter :S -> schwachsinn

probiers doch erstmal aus :S


----------



## outbreaker (18. Sep 2005)

wir reden aneinander vorbei :-|

wenn es bei 1.0 ist dann ist es genauso laut wie alles andere

nun will ich es aber lauter haben als alles andere

zb Wenn ich Musik höre dann mach ich das auch mal lauter als normal und nun will ich das mit meinem Programm lautermachen können


----------



## Roar (18. Sep 2005)

wenn du's lauter haben willst als alles andere musst du die anderen halt leiser machen :S
wenn du die systemlautstärke erhähst werden die "anderen" natürlich ebenso lauter.
das einzgie was man da machen kann ist sowas wie der dezibelregler bei winamp, aber das ist ne menge rechnerei und ob man das in jmf einhacken kann weiß ich auch nicht. viel spaß

(was soll das überhaupt bringen? naja ladde)


----------



## outbreaker (18. Sep 2005)

nimm dir zb den Windows MediaPlayer und regle da die LAutstärke hoch

genau das soll mein Programm auch machen


----------



## SnooP (18. Sep 2005)

Find ich auch unsinnig - beim Videolan ist das richtig gelöst - ich möchte mit der Windows-Lautstärke meinen Gesamtpegel steuern können und Anwendungen sollten diesen nicht beeinflussen - ansonsten könnten dir mir ja unter umständen böswillig das Trommelfell platzen lassen


----------



## Roar (18. Sep 2005)

ich weiß echt nicht was du meinst. der wmp ist bei voller lautstärke genauso laut wie alle anderen programme und ändert auch nichts an der systemlautstärke.


----------



## thE_29 (19. Sep 2005)

Er soll eben lauter werden 

Das will er.....


----------



## outbreaker (19. Sep 2005)

Ah einer hatmein Problem Verstanden

aber ich habe noch keine Lösung für das Problem!

hat einer eine Lösung für mich??


----------



## MPW (24. Sep 2005)

ich weiß auch nicht, wo das Problem liegen soll...

Es ist doch ganz klar was er will:

Nimm mal ein Beispiel, der user hat das Windows Lautsterkelevel fast auf 1 = ziemlich leise.
Jetzt wird sein Programm gestartet, d.h. es reicht nicht innerhalb des Programms lauter zu machen, sondern er möchte auch den Windowspegel anheben!

Ich würde eine Kombination aus beidem empfehlen, mach' einen Slider für Windows und einen internen....

Aber wie kann man das in Windows machen? Ist eine Native Funktion....wird schwer...hat jemannd von den C-Proggern eine Ahnung, wie man da rankommt?


----------



## Roar (25. Sep 2005)

nein, er sagte er möchte sein programm lauter als alle andere haben. das ist quatsch weil das nicht geht. die anderen programme sind genausolaut wie deins. die windows lautstärke macht dein programm lauter, aber die anderen natürlich ebenso. lass den benutzer die lautstärke bestimmen!
die einzige möglichkeit das zu machen hab ich einige posts vorher geschrieben...


----------



## Gast (25. Sep 2005)

nein, das^^ könnte er ja auch manuell nicht machen, er muss halt versuchen die Wave hochzuziehen und den Rest recht leise zu lassen....


----------



## outbreaker (25. Sep 2005)

Also ich möchte es schon so haben wie MPW sagt!!!!!!!!!!!!
sorry wenn ich mich so unverständlich ausgedrückt habe!

nun ist nur die Frage wie man das macht!

 ???:L  ???:L


----------



## outbreaker (1. Okt 2005)

hat noch einer eine idee??


----------



## thE_29 (3. Okt 2005)

Also, ich habe grad ein C Progri (mit WinApi => daher nur unter Windows nutzbar) geschrieben, das dir den WAVE und sonstige Einstellungen regelnt kann...

Aber die Lautstärke selber kann es nicht ändern (dafür gibts laut MSDN keine ID...)


----------

